# I'm at Squaw Valley Resort. Now what?



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Got in last nite. Very cool place. 
My buddy and I rode the road around the lake for about 25 before turning back.
I think we need some better ideas. 
Does anybody know if there are other routes we can do without driving to them?


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

try garminconnect.com and plug in your location. I'm sure some of the local's routes will show up. I did that when I was on a business trip in Houston, TX and it worked out great!


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

If you ride down into Truckee you can climb over Old Donner Road. Nice beautiful ride, goes by Donner Lake, and the climb is about 3 miles (between 5-6% I think). This was actually on the ToC route, but cancelled due to the weather. The Tahoe Sierra Century has a few routes to check out, I've included a link to get more info. Tahoe Sierra Century - Route Map and Elevation Profile
You can also rent mountain bikes at the ski resorts (Northstar has this), not sure about Squaw though. Northstar is probably 45 mins drive away from Squaw. Northstar-at-Tahoe™ Resort mountain biking and road biking in Lake Tahoe near Truckee
Riding around Lake Tahoe is gorgeous but traffic is pretty sketchy, especially on the weekends. Be very careful out there!


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

Try the local cycling club -- Alta Alpina
www dot altaalpinacyclingclub dot com slash rides
Sorry I can't post the link, first time poster here, apparently you need 10...


----------



## Dopaminer_09 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hit the waterslide at the resort!



maximum7 said:


> Got in last nite. Very cool place.
> My buddy and I rode the road around the lake for about 25 before turning back.
> I think we need some better ideas.
> Does anybody know if there are other routes we can do without driving to them?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Hit the waterslide at the resort!


Where is that?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Go to NorthStar and rent some downhill bikes and have some lift fun.


----------



## jjmurch1 (Nov 16, 2002)

hookers & slots


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I would try taking why 89 to truckee (good shoulder) go left through town and head around donna lake. There is some great riding there. You could take the old highway out to sugar bowl. That would be a beautiful ride and some good climbs. There is a great bike shop next to safeway in Truckee. They could hook you up with some great rides.they are very friendly.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

jjmurch1 said:


> hookers & slots


My hookers have a slot where I put all my silver dollars

Wow this thread went down hill fast because of me....................

Oh yeah, I like going downhill fast. Skyline to Black Rd was fun this weekend.!!


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Go to the Patagonia store in the village, they will have ridiculous sale prices sometimes during summer.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

vontress said:


> I would try taking why 89 to truckee (good shoulder) go left through town and head around donna lake. There is some great riding there. You could take the old highway out to sugar bowl. That would be a beautiful ride and some good climbs. There is a great bike shop next to safeway in Truckee. They could hook you up with some great rides.they are very friendly.


This. You can also cut through Donner state park for an alternate route around Donner. The decent back down to the lake is a blast. 
Climbing up to Tahoe Donner is also a nice route paste some nice homes. I think that can tie into Alder Creek back to 89? South back to Truckee.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

w-g said:


> This. You can also cut through Donner state park for an alternate route around Donner. The decent back down to the lake is a blast.
> Climbing up to Tahoe Donner is also a nice route paste some nice homes. I think that can tie into Alder Creek back to 89? South back to Truckee.



That is an excellent idea. I've done it myself and the view from the other side of the lake is superb. You can even see Hwy 80 from that side of the lake. You'll be surprised by the beautiful houses that dot the far shoreline of the lake. The only thing that dismayed me is that I could actually hear the traffic from Hwy 80, even at that distance. There are some dirt trails at Donne State Park, wouldn't be a bad idea to explore them if you had a mountain bike. 

With all this talk of riding in the Sierras, I have an inclination of taking a few days off from work and just enjoying the clean and crisp air.

C.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Back home. 
I just want to say a big thanks to "burgrat" for posting the link to the Tahoe Century ride. 
We modified the 100 and got a great ride in. Climber Donner pass toward the end. Beautiful!


----------

